
Smashbros Ultimate “how to play” page (try on desktop and mobile) - komali2
https://www.smashbros.com/en_US/howtoplay/index.html
======
komali2
I submitted because the implementation of css animations is some of the
cleanest and well implemented I've seen, and I find the context very unique.

Edit:

Even cooler is the "advanced techniques" page, which, if your ad blocker
blocks their video file requests (to YouTube), instead displays an animated
gif in the same spot.

